# Hubbard Lake



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I am considering buying hunting property near Hubbard Lake. I understand it is connected with the Consolidated Hunting League. I haven't found much info about this organization. I friend requested them on FB, but nothing much to see there.

Anybody have any experience owning, hunting, dealing with a property there? I will be meeting folks about it soon. I just wanted to ping this group for input.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Lost Lake Woods is right on the east shore of that lake. Private hunt and living community of some 11,000 acres of land or close. I'm not a member but have several relatives and my girlfriends family all own and hunt there. One of the main reasons I am with her LOL, Cant say I have ever even herd of the organization you speak of. I have been going to this area and Greenbush/Harrisville my entire life. Decent deer hunting area, but I don't hunt this area.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> I am considering buying hunting property near Hubbard Lake. I understand it is connected with the Consolidated Hunting League. I haven't found much info about this organization. I friend requested them on FB, but nothing much to see there.
> 
> Anybody have any experience owning, hunting, dealing with a property there? I will be meeting folks about it soon. I just wanted to ping this group for input.


Consolidated is a club or league is located on the west side of Hubbard. It has very strict rules, keyed entrance and some large land owners, along with some smaller acreage owners. You open the main gate, enter and lock it behind you every time. A limited number of keys per owner. There is a guard shack and is only operated during the regular firearm season.

I've been invited to hunt one of the properties and did so a number of times with a friend who leased it. Vehicle traffic during firearm season is strictly limited to certain hours. Unfortunately the camp I hunted on, the owner wouldn't cut the mature woods, promote secondary growth and create cover. The guy I hunted with that leased it, stopped the lease because of the lack of deer and sightings. I know the name of the camp but, out of respect for the owner, won't mention its name on the forum. Would through PM.

I would recommend that prior to any commitment, you obtain a copy of the CHL's rules and regulations and read them carefully. Make sure you have a survey. Many of the properties are just marked very crude, with a single wire running to and fro through the woods.

After living here since retirement and having hunted the clubs, I'd rather put my money in areas where there is more agriculture closer.

Good luck.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I have also hunted in the CHC, but it was many years ago. The family friend that invited us for the weekend hunt is still a member of the same camp and we speak to him regularly. He has told us the hunting in that area is not near what it once was. There are some great camps in CHC that have some awesome lodges. I agree with the others do so research first. B 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Current Land Owner in CHL and have hunted for 25 years. Rules for road access are the 2 weeks of gun season. The CHL road is a private road crossing or boarding many properties. Access during gun season keeps someone from driving thru your property at 7:30 am opening morning. Give me a PM if you want to talk more.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.city-data.com/city/Hubbard-Lake-Michigan.html


----------

